# Bootsgeschwindigkeit



## sven123 (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich denn am einfachsten und günstigen meine Bootsgeschwindigkeit messen? Habe ein Eagle 245 ds Echolot.
Gruß Sven


----------



## lille pojken (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsgeschwindigkeit*



sven123 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wie kann ich denn am einfachsten und günstigen meine Bootsgeschwindigkeit messen? Habe ein Eagle 245 ds Echolot.
> Gruß Sven


 
Hejsan

Welche von beiden???

Ueber Grund oder durchs Wasser???


----------



## sven123 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsgeschwindigkeit*

Welche zum Schleppen besser ist.


----------



## lille pojken (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsgeschwindigkeit*



sven123 schrieb:


> Welche zum Schleppen besser ist.


 
Hej Sven

Du solltest in erster line die Köder die du fischen möchtest neben dem Boot schauen ob diese laufen!!!
habe die erfahrung gemacht das das viel wichtiger ist als irgent eine angabe vom GPS oder Lod!!!

Da spielt es eine role auf was und wo du schleppen willst,auf einer Talsperre wird sicher anders geschleppt als auf der Ostsee!!!

Dann wird im Winter/Fruehjahr langsamer gefahren als im Sommer!!!
Schau auch mal bei den hier auf die Seite da findest du viele info´s http://www.team-rubberduck.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=68&Itemid=75

MvH Lars


----------



## sven123 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsgeschwindigkeit*

Hey!
Will auf einer Talsperre auf Hecht schleppen. Mich würde dabei die Geschwindigkeit interessieren. Gibt es keine einfache Lösung zum messen?
Gruß Sven


----------



## lille pojken (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsgeschwindigkeit*



sven123 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Will auf einer Talsperre auf Hecht schleppen. Mich würde dabei die Geschwindigkeit interessieren. Gibt es keine einfache Lösung zum messen?
> Gruß Sven


 

Besorge dir ein Biliges Hand-GPS und alles wird gut:q


----------



## NoFear (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsgeschwindigkeit*

Haste kein navi fürs auto? bei den meisten navis die ich kenne zeigen wenn man auf den kompass klickt die gps daten und die geschwindigkeit in k/mh an. so sparste dir das hand gps.




mfg michael


----------



## sven123 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsgeschwindigkeit*

meinst du die zeigen auch schon 3 km/h an? wäre ein versuch wert.#6


----------



## krombacher84 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsgeschwindigkeit*

Hey Sven! Wofür willste denn die Geschwindikeit denn überhaupt messen? Meinste du schleppst zu schnell oder zu langsam? Ich hab eigentlich immer die gleiche Geschwindigkeit. Wenn man sich zu Beginn an den Fußgängern da orientiert passt das eigentlich ganz gut. 

Gruß Laslo #:


----------



## sven123 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsgeschwindigkeit*

Hey!
Genau ich will mal gerne wissen wie schnell ich schleppe. Vielleicht leg ich mich um sonst so ins zeug. |laola:
Gruß Sven


----------

